# Creative way to photograph your Tees? For web?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone have any cool "gimmicks" on how to make shirts look great?
Whats your experience with photos for web?
Hints tips?
Cool thanks!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Iron the shirts. I hate to see photos of wrinkled shirts.

Make sure there is enough natural light, or use halogen lamps. Using the flash is almost never a good idea.

Use a tripod to make sure the pictures are really nice and sharp.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

What about cat hair!

Maybe Ill give em a swipe with the ol' lint brush?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ffokazak said:


> What about cat hair!
> 
> Maybe Ill give em a swipe with the ol' lint brush?


Or you could just call it a fashion accessory. Free with purchase!


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

T's always look better on an actual body or mannequin so the customer can get an idea about the fit- just a suggestion.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrad said:


> T's always look better on an actual body or mannequin so the customer can get an idea about the fit- just a suggestion.


I wouldn't say _always_. It's certainly hard to create a static display without a person or mannequin to model, but there have been some excellent creative ad campaigns that did the trick (personally if you're going that route I like angles and hard lines, wire is often helpful to get things where you want them).

...but most of the time it just looks better to use a decent model, and it's pretty much always easier.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

true- i have seen very nice flat or hanging display- let's say they may look better on a person or mannequin


----------



## raptmonk (Nov 13, 2006)

I just took pictures of some new shirts we got for our line (Rapt). I used one female and one male hollow hanger mannequin things...I have no idea what they're called. They're only the waist and up, no neck, and are on a hanger. I think we ordered it online, they aren't expensive and will always come in handy so you might want to invest.

I first ironed the shirts, then hung them on the mannequin. I had two lights borrowed from a friend. I took pictures with a digital camera on a tripod.

If you know some Photoshop, I suggest taking pictures on a white background and editing them later using the software. It's always easier with white and when you edit your photos they look infinitely better.

Good luck!


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Use lots of hot looking models


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

I always say to make it different. Even if the photography is bad, at least have an idea that somebody will remember. And I don't like flash, it usually ruins the picture unless a dark background is what I want.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

On someone.


----------



## MattBroderick (Jan 5, 2007)

raptmonk said:


> I just took pictures of some new shirts we got for our line (Rapt). I used one female and one male hollow hanger mannequin things...I have no idea what they're called. They're only the waist and up, no neck, and are on a hanger. I think we ordered it online, they aren't expensive and will always come in handy so you might want to invest.
> 
> I first ironed the shirts, then hung them on the mannequin. I had two lights borrowed from a friend. I took pictures with a digital camera on a tripod.
> 
> ...


Off topic, but...

@$#!... I am definitely buying an article of Rapt clothing after taking one look at the model on the LookBook page.The clothes had better come with a guarantee for action like that! Risque!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

This may not be at all something you've considered ffokazak, but I find it wonderfully unique as a way to showcase the products you're selling.

Use a special drawing of your shirts, similar to what Life Is Good does to show their products. If you'll notice, not all of their actual products are pictured and for those that are, you generally will not see a full, real photo of them, just a partial photo of them on people. 

This is unique and clever IMO! I admire a lot about this company and the way they showcase their products on their site is just one of the things.

Something to consider. 

Good luck!


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

as a female, i would never consider buying anything online if it didn't have the shirt on at least a form. there would be a much higher likelyhood of me buying it if it were on a person- you don't even have to show the face. 

granted, every body is different, but at least it gives you an idea of how it will lay on a real person.

when we post our next season on our website, we will DEFINITELY use a full or 3/4 body view. learned that real quick...


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Zagadka, Your point is viable. 
I have a problem finding a mannequin, and model shots are planned for fall' sline. 
I ended up laying the shirts out, on a white sheet, in the undirect sun, and using a tripod for crisp images. It works good. 
I owuld reccomend sunlight, if you dont have light diffusers, and a pro photo studio/.

Have a great day guys!


----------

